

CODE Keyboard with MX Clear switches back in stock - skotzko
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/code-keyboard.html

======
skotzko
I didn't see an announcement but I've been waiting for the MX Clears to be
available for like 3 months. Figured HN would want to know.

